# Open ports in mac os 10.5



## filemakeruser (Jun 26, 2009)

I am trying to set up a filemaker data base using IWP. I need to open port 591 in mac os 10.5 does anybody know how to do this - thanks in advance.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you using the built-in Firewall? What version of OS X are you running?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you with wired or wireless connection?
Set up firewall rules in System Preferences > Security > Firewall, service by service you need on.
If you are behind a wireless or wired router and other potential firewalls, set the ports you need open also there.


----------



## filemakeruser (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank for your suggestion - I am using the internal firewall in mac osx 10.5


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 26, 2009)

Take a look at this web page from Perdue to see how it is done.


----------



## filemakeruser (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for clearing this up for me - what a great way to get information, much appreciated


----------

